# Choice xD



## Jakes1869 (17/7/21)

Hello people, any reason to upgrade my Zeus to a Juggernot v2? Or other one is to updgrade my troll x to fatality? 
Regards


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baksteen8168 (17/7/21)

Any reason...  Because you want to.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Jengz (17/7/21)

Jug v2 is a great atty and I feel is better than the Zeus, the troll x if you aren't getting leaking is an absolute superb atty. If you are looking for higher wattage vaping and more airflow then the m25 is a killer rta and probably better suited than the troll x.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

